# Why did you buy 'your' Cannondale?



## Roll The Bones (Aug 7, 2004)

I am interested in getting a road bike. (Been a MTB'er for about 5 years know). I am looking at some CDales and was wondering what made you buy your CDale. Was it the reputation, price, performance........you get what I mean. I am very interested to hear what you all have to say.
Thanks in advance.

BTW-- Whats a good CDale for around 1500. Give or take a few hundred dollars. I will use to train, and then maybe race.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Cannondale*

i bought my c-dale because of a lot of reason's. this was my first road bike and i already had a c-dale mt bike and loved it. plus their customer service is 2nd to none as is their warrenty. for that price you are looking at an R1000 which is a great bike. the great thing about c-dale is that you get the same frame throughout their R line with different components as you go up. Although i think you get great components with the R1000. The CAAD 7 Optimo is a great frame and cannondale (IMHO) makes the best aluminum frame's out there. Stiff, but not the harsh ride the old c-dales were known for-- great for climbing and decending--stable--ect... if and when i make the jump up to carbon for the frame i will seriously consider the new cannondale six13.

I run a CAAD 6 frame, campy record, mavic ksy ssc wheels (the R1000 comes with the Ksyr elite wheels which are great) go ride a cannondale and you will see what i mean!

Good Luck


----------



## Roll The Bones (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey thanks for that. I appreciate your advice.
Go BoSox!!!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I bought my CDale (2004 R1000, Yellow/Green) for a couple of reasons. First, one of my friends has an R600, and I was pretty impressed with it. Secondly, for the price range, it came with parts as good or better than other manufacturers in the same price range (Specialized, Giant, Trek). Third, I love the look of it! The big down tube, hourglass shaped seat stays. Handmade in the US too. All of those reasons are why I went with CDale over Specialized.

My R1000 also handles very well. I've been up to 50mph several times while descending, and I like the quick responsiveness when cornering. I don't have much to compare it to (only a Specialized Allez Sport), however I think the ride is quite smooth and not as rough as some may suggest. Every single weekend this summer i've done a ride of 75+ on it, and i've never been exceptionally sore afterwards.

I payed $1800 for my R1000 with the Ksyrium Elites, so that's my recommendation. Oh, I was also 250 pounds when I got it. I'm around 225 now, and have 1400 miles on the bike and the rims are still true. Very pleased customer.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Cannondale*

I did not even mention that i weighed 265 at the beggining of the season due to an injury. i am now down to 220 and still dropping. We have a lot of hills where we are near the Blue Ridge Parkway and the c-dale's climb and decend great as i previously mentioned (although i have only got it up to about 46---a crash will slow you way down) I have the Mavic Kys but i have the ssc, and i can't say enough good things about them, so i am sure that the elite's will be great.

Good Luck, and the sox may be on to something now--let's hope and pray


----------



## TexasSpoke (Mar 16, 2004)

*What sold me???*

Well, back in '02 I was looking for a road bike. I was 50+, 6ft and just over 200lbs. This was my first real road bike. Cannondale had a rock solid reputation and a first class frame. The LBS spent time educating me. This bike had the components I was looking for in an entry bike and it was priced right. But it was the paint job that closed the deal. Not a group ride goes by without someone commenting on the paint job. 

-Spoke


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

I too am new to road cycling, I have been a mountain biker for many years. I decided on my Cannondale for a few reasons. 1. Cannondale reputation and service on their bikes. 2. My price range is the same as yours and I went with the R1000 for its value. You may be able to get a similar spec bike for a couple hundred less in a different brand, but the frame quality to me was more important. 3. The looks of the bike; the paint, welds, color just called my name. 4. LBS dealer seemed pretty honest, he has serviced my mountain bikes for years could have pushed me into a Trek, Lemond. 5. reviews on this particular bike were great.
Like I said this is my first roadbike and after a season on it, I am very happy with it.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I bought my first canndale in 1987 from my local dealer. My second came in 1996, and I am still riding it today. Cannondales bring strength and stability to the table. Being a mountain biker, you probably like to pound on those pedals. Cannondales have very little to no frame flex, so that all of that energy is being transfered to you wheels. The welds are very nicely done and my 96 R-800 has a two tone fade paint job that still looks great today.
I would go with the 2005 R-700 since it has 105 and ultegra components. Anything lower than that has tiagra, and that is not good on a great frame like cannondale.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, I recently sold my ’03 R800 and bought an ’04 R2000. I stuck with Cannondale because of their reputation and the quality of their bikes. The first time I seen a Cannondale, back in the late 80’s, I liked the looks, especially the oversized down tube. 

Fortuately, my LBS was having a clearance sale on the R2000’s for $1,499. I noticed the difference immediately compared to my R800. Full Ultegra, Ksyrium SSC SL’s, and Optimo frame…unbelievable! I went on a 30-mile ride this past weekend and couldn’t believe how silky smooth the Ultegra’s shifted compared the 105’s. The bike was just slightly stiffer compared to the R800, which I didn’t mind…probably because of the bike being new, the Optimo frame, and the Ksyrium’s.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

WELL Roll the bones ??? What was the out come??? What did you buy???


Just reading some posts and Cannondale caught my eye. I have had 5 cndls in the last 2 years, buying & selling and upgrading all the way. Started out with a 88 plain downtube shift bike. I loved it and yes the quality was second to none. The bike was 15 years old and still road like a champ. I bought a nice used R1000 from CA off of ebay and LOVED IT!!! The step up to the caad 4 frame made a big difference. Bought my wife a brand new R400 in june, & she has put right at a 1000 miles on it after working 6 days every week.
THEN I JUST COULDN'T RESIST !!!! I was in VA Beach and saw the bike of my dreams!!! SIX 13 WOW what a peice of art!!! Found a leftover from a race team in ca and JUMPPED all over it!!! The best $$$$$ I have ever spent!!! That patriot blue is the prettiest color I have ever seen!!! If you love it enjoy it !!! You only live once !!!

mtbykr what state are you in near the parkway? I'm in VA not to far from the BRPW either!! Just north of roanoke 50 miles.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Mine was built for Mario Cipollini...*

...which I thought was pretty cool (but, geez, as World Champion he sure disappointed...).
Cannondale has confirmed authenticity. Frame is white with a gold wash...very nice.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*You're teasing us. Show us the whole bike*



merckxman said:


> ...which I thought was pretty cool (but, geez, as World Champion he sure disappointed...).
> Cannondale has confirmed authenticity. Frame is white with a gold wash...very nice.


Show us the whole bike w/ detail picts too.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Will take frame photo soon and post....*

....it's not built up at the moment...deciding on what to hang on it.....



WAZCO said:


> Show us the whole bike w/ detail picts too.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Cipollini Cannondale*

Someone had posted here that they thought this was the frame that Cipo had when he was wearing a Toga. That post seems to have disappeared. But, I did find some photos recently of what he was referring to. What a character!


merckxman said:


> ...which I thought was pretty cool (but, geez, as World Champion he sure disappointed...).
> Cannondale has confirmed authenticity. Frame is white with a gold wash...very nice.


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe the strangest answer here, but I bought my first C'dale, (1985), because I thought they made great bags! I was stationed in Germany from '83 to '85, and while there, saw a C'dale ad, stating that they were going to be selling bikes. I thought, "I would buy one of their bikes, if they are made as well as their bags", and did, as soon as I got back to the States. That first bike is no longer with me, as it developed a crack in one of the seat post retaining tabs, while riding RAGBRAI in the mid 90's, but I have a couple of others, including a brand new 2.8 frame, (C'dale's replacement for the first bike, and never built out), and a new R5000. Great company.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> I bought my CDale (2004 R1000, Yellow/Green) for a couple of reasons. First, one of my friends has an R600, and I was pretty impressed with it. Secondly, for the price range, it came with parts as good or better than other manufacturers in the same price range (Specialized, Giant, Trek). Third, I love the look of it! The big down tube, hourglass shaped seat stays. Handmade in the US too. All of those reasons are why I went with CDale over Specialized.
> 
> My R1000 also handles very well. I've been up to 50mph several times while descending, and I like the quick responsiveness when cornering. I don't have much to compare it to (only a Specialized Allez Sport), however I think the ride is quite smooth and not as rough as some may suggest. Every single weekend this summer i've done a ride of 75+ on it, and i've never been exceptionally sore afterwards.
> 
> I payed $1800 for my R1000 with the Ksyrium Elites, so that's my recommendation. Oh, I was also 250 pounds when I got it. I'm around 225 now, and have 1400 miles on the bike and the rims are still true. Very pleased customer.




Einstruzende I'd really like to see your bike, do you have any pictures????


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

I bought my Cannondale at a Specialized shop in October of '03. I went in with $350 to put a new Allez on layaway, but the shop had this bike on sale, used, for $350. The decision came down to $350 and wait and pay the balance of $250, or $350 and ride now. I test rode the C'dale, and found it stiffer and better quality then the new Allez with better shifters, wheels, and gearing. I bought and ride the hell out of it. I've upgraded it with my handlebars and stem, Look pedals, and a better saddle. The rack is for carrying winter stuff, but I may need to use it year round for medical reasons.


----------

